# ARGC poor ovarian reserve - 2 follicles - need advice



## Lisarenee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I just finished my second ivf - it was my first round at ARGC in london. I was a poor responder with only 2 follicles on flare protocol. I had 4 eggs retrieved but none were mature. Feel very deflated! My first round at london women's clinic was 7 eggs but again no fertilisation.
Are there any similar experiences out there? Has anyone got any advice on improving things if I am able to do another round? I have read about dhea and wheatgrass and all sorts of things helping with follicle count but am not sure if anyone has any experience of these helping?   
I haven't had my follow up consultation yet but am worried they will say there is no point due to poor response!

appreciate any feedback!

xx
Lisa


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've inlcuded some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*Poor Response/Low AMH/High FSH ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## want to live the dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi lisa,
I have just finished my first round of ivf and like u i only had 2 folicles and only 2 eggs but unfortunatly one never fertilised and one never matured unfortunatly we cannot ave another go due to not bein nhs funded as my husband has a lil girl from previous relationship so we dont meet criteria for free ivf which stinks. my dr has been very honset witme from the start as in jan i only had 3 follices and they like to see atleast 8 so he scrapped it that month and put me on the highest dose of gonal f which was 450mg so improved my chances of havin more follices but sadly i only had 2, i cant say what will help u improve ur chances of havin more follicles but i do understand exactly how ur feelin as im feelin the same i do feel it does help a little to come on here and talk to people in the same boat as people who have children dont understand dont get me wrong all of my family have been brilliant in supportin me but it not the same i really do feel for u as this is the worse thing ever to have to deal wit hope ive helped u a bit xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisarenee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi WTLTD

It's not the best news for either of us. I can't believe that is the case with NHS. What a stupid rule and seems really unfair! what are you going to do next do you think? I have a consultation with ARGC next week to see what they think about the last cycle and I guess they will give me some options. I've been reading up on mini-ivf (there is a clinic in raynes park), so I might book a consultation there depending on what ARGC say. The mini-IVF is a lot cheaper and less invasive and apparently can help low responders like us in many cases.
Have to keep our chins up I suppose. But yes nice to know I'm not the only one out there!!!

xxx


----------



## Lisarenee (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks for the info Tis! very useful!!!

x


----------

